# Physical Test and being sick.



## ThatsLife (26 Sep 2005)

To my luck, i've just got a cold. Runny nose, soar throat and cough; two days before my aptitude, physical AND interview. If I wake up more sick than I am right now, i'm going to punch myself in the face. I'm not planning to reschedule because i'm ill. 

My question is...

Will they still allow me to do the physical if i'm not feeling better by Wednesday? I've been waiting far too long for this moment just to let some ******* cold ruin it for me.

Thanks for any replies ahead of time.


----------



## Island Ryhno (26 Sep 2005)

Rescheduling the PT test usually isn't a large deal, the CFAT and Interviews are usually the ones that take much longer. I'm sure you could get your pt test done the following week or so. I think they ask if you are currently suffering from a cold or flu etc. It's best to contact the RC and talk to them. As a side, you will most likely not get excused from pt during basic if you have a cold (unless you get a chit0


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2005)

Are you referring to the pt test or the medical exam? Because they are different. You might not be able to take your pt test if you have a fever but the medical is just peeing in a jar, doing an eye exam, hearing test, etc.

When I applied, I had to have completed the PT test before the interview and medical, but I don't know if that is standard or not.

Either way, call and ask the recruiting centre asap.


----------



## ThatsLife (26 Sep 2005)

Well they told me that on Wednesday morning i'll be doing the aptitude test, and I might have to stay there till late afternoon because I might be completing my physical and doing the interview the same day. I'm  pretty lucky to do 3 of those in one day and I don't want to re-schedule. I'm not suffering from a fever or anything, I just have a leaky/stuffy nose and a scratchy throat. It doesn't really affect my running because I ran 2.4k last night in 8 minutes 45 seconds...I just hope they let me do my physical.


----------



## NavComm (2 Oct 2005)

I guess I've been offline too long. So I'm sorry I didn't respond to your answer.

Hope all went well and it sounds like the medical you are speaking about. Also, I hope you're feeling better now


----------

